# Pine Guitar(acoustic)



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Lauren Merritt's Pine acoustic guitar.This was part of the MIMF $100 acoustic challenge.Lauren was first runner up with his acoustic build with materials all added up to be under $100.
Musical Instrument Makers Forum - $100 Acoustic Challenge: Lumberyard Guitar - Lauren Merritt - FINISHED 3/13!
The challenge was an off shoot of the $100 telecaster challenge.The idea came from the telecaster guitar forum.
There are other winners including first place,a unique harp guitar,a bowl back tenor guitar build like lute for the back and sides and an archtop that was the first for a new builder.


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool!

I've been wanting to build something like that for a while now. If I can find the time, it would be a great experience for testing/measuring the value of tonewood.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool. Makes me want to get back into building stuff again. There are 2 kinds of shop dust, dust of neglect, and dust of work. Mine's the dust of neglect.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

